# Visit visa back to 60days again???



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if the law has changed form 30 days visit visa to 60 days again? One of my friends did a visa run yesterday and got a 60day stamp on entering Dubai and same thing happened with my other mate coming back from Uk yesterday. How annoying if it has changed back, I did mine last week and only got 30days


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I got 60 days two days ago on a land trip. Don't do that flying mularky...


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

what do u mean, if u drive and if u fly 2 diff entry stamps?? one of my friends drove yesterday and one flew back in from UK and both for 60days?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No, all I meant was I went to Hatta, it took around an hour from leaving UAE to getting back in with 60 days visa. There's around 10km of "no mans land" between the UAE exit and the immigration ain Oman. It just cost me AED60 for Oman visa, so much, much cheaper than flying.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I flew in on Oct. 3rd and got a 60 day visa. From what I hear all these crazy new visa rules don't apply to people that get visa on arrival, aka: westerners.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> I flew in on Oct. 3rd and got a 60 day visa. From what I hear all these crazy new visa rules don't apply to people that get visa on arrival, aka: westerners.


im british and did a visa run to bahrain on 14th oct and got 30days on visit visa


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The same thing happened to a friend of mine last week, he only got 30 days too, you have to wonder how it works don't you.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I flew in from Heathrow on 3rd Oct and got a 60 day visa stamp


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Same, flew on 13th october from Malpensa and got 60 days visa


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

im starting to panic now...? has anyone else got a 30day visit visa or am i the only sod that keeps getting this run of bad luck?????


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't panic, when my wife and kids arrived, they only got 30 day visas


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

i flew in on the 24 september, and last week i noticed that instead of 60 days, the entry stamp on my passport said that its only valid for 30 days.

i went to the immigration office at dubai airport its in the ground floor (arrivals), and asked the arab if i have to leave soon since it says its only valid for 30 days. he told me that they had a new law where they had changed it from 60 to 30 days (which is when i arrived), but after two weeks they switched back to 60. 

I asked him if he was sure, since i didnt wanna get into trouble when leaving dubai when my 60 days are up. he asked his boss (who was sitting behind him) and he said that yes its valid for 60 days and it dont matter if it says 30 on the stamp.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

boogiedownberlin said:


> i flew in on the 24 september, and last week i noticed that instead of 60 days, the entry stamp on my passport said that its only valid for 30 days.
> 
> i went to the immigration office at dubai airport its in the ground floor (arrivals), and asked the arab if i have to leave soon since it says its only valid for 30 days. he told me that they had a new law where they had changed it from 60 to 30 days (which is when i arrived), but after two weeks they switched back to 60.
> 
> I asked him if he was sure, since i didnt wanna get into trouble when leaving dubai when my 60 days are up. he asked his boss (who was sitting behind him) and he said that yes its valid for 60 days and it dont matter if it says 30 on the stamp.


Wow I just went to the visa office on the 15 to renew a freinds vist visa and the stamp is for 30 days. She will have stayed a total of 90 days when this new stamp is up and then she has to leave and come back if I want her to stay longer. I asked him if she could stay 60 days and he told me no....This is all so CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> The same thing happened to a friend of mine last week, he only got 30 days too, you have to wonder how it works don't you.


Hmmm, Guess they are employing the use of 'eeney meeney miney moe' to determine who gets 30 or 60 day visas.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it depends on which rubber stamp is available at the time of stamping... every time I have entered I got a stamp stating 30 days, this lets you stay for 60 days, plus if you pay 500dhs you can extend it to 90 days. It makes no sense to have a 30 day stamp really!

Becareful not to have alcohol in your car doing the Drive Visa run, I did and got it all confiscated, even if you have a license it doesn't matter!! Thats what they said anyway! They had a great night with it I am sure!!


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

I called 043139999 http://dnrd.ae/DNRD/Inquiries/Contact Us, and after waiting for 5+ minutes I was asked what kind of a passport I have (German) and then I was told that I can stay for 60 days even though it says 30.

I asked her if she is 100% sure about this, and she told me yes, but if I want I can call Dubai Airport at 042245555. Been on hold for like 10minutes and still no response after i got patched to the passport/immigration office.

thinking of going to DNRD (its by Sheikh Zayed roundabout) and checking with them also and maybe gettin a piece of paper that says that is it ok for me to stay for 60 days even though it says 30 on my passport.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

boogiedownberlin said:


> I called 043139999 DNRD, and after waiting for 5+ minutes I was asked what kind of a passport I have (German) and then I was told that I can stay for 60 days even though it says 30.
> 
> I asked her if she is 100% sure about this, and she told me yes, but if I want I can call Dubai Airport at 042245555. Been on hold for like 10minutes and still no response after i got patched to the passport/immigration office.
> 
> thinking of going to DNRD (its by Sheikh Zayed roundabout) and checking with them also and maybe gettin a piece of paper that says that is it ok for me to stay for 60 days even though it says 30 on my passport.


Ok this is what happened to us. Friend arrived Aug 15 and got a 30 day stamp at the airport. Then we went to the visa place on Sep 15 to renew it for the 30 days more and they told us we didn't need to do that, that in fact in renewed automatically for 30 more days. So then we went back to the visa place on Oct 15 and paid the 650 and got a new sticker for 30 more days. So she is good until Nov 14. Then we need to do a visa run so she can stay longer.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Smiles:-) said:


> Ok this is what happened to us. Friend arrived Aug 15 and got a 30 day stamp at the airport. Then we went to the visa place on Sep 15 to renew it for the 30 days more and they told us we didn't need to do that, that in fact in renewed automatically for 30 more days. So then we went back to the visa place on Oct 15 and paid the 650 and got a new sticker for 30 more days. So she is good until Nov 14. Then we need to do a visa run so she can stay longer.


this has definately eased my anxiety slightly although I will defo call the relevant offices to double and triple check, yippeeeeeeee


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

My family entered UAE on Sep3 and was given 30 days. When the PRO went to extend it, it was extended by 60 days (up to Dec 3). Nobody knows the rules here.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> My family entered UAE on Sep3 and was given 30 days. When the PRO went to extend it, it was extended by 60 days (up to Dec 3). Nobody knows the rules here.


Very true. That's the problem when you have too many redundant rules - you don't even know half of it! I'm amazed at how you can get so many different answers to the same question, depending on who you talk to!


----------

